# Cattle lice and dry skin



## Pinetree63 (Aug 17, 2014)

I have a three month old calf who had a large amount of cattle lice about two weeks ago. I am noticing now after treating with DE and spending long hours out grazing that she now has considerably fewer visible lice but now has dry skin around her neck, ears, and along her spine. I brush the flakes off but is the dry skin a symptom of having lice or another issue?


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Aug 17, 2014)

Do these areas appear circular?


----------



## Pinetree63 (Aug 18, 2014)

I would say that the flakes are somewhat circular. Here are a few pictures of the calf's ear, neck, and spine with a closeup of the actual dry skin. Thank you for your reply !


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Aug 18, 2014)

Give her a bath and a rubdown with a little mineral oil. (You could go without the bath and use mineral oil in a squirt bottle if you wanted.)


----------



## Pinetree63 (Aug 18, 2014)

Thank you ! I will do that today.


----------

